# Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter



## Superwip (5. September 2013)

*Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Die Firma Pollin Electronic hat zwei äußerst preiswerte LVDS (Low Voltage Differential Signaling) Adapterplatinen auf den Markt gebracht. Damit lassen sich unter anderem Bildschirme älterer Notebooks (relativ) einfach an einer normalen Grafikkarte betreiben, die Platinen können das Display inklusive Hintergrundbeleuchtung auch mit Strom versorgen und unterstützen eine maximale Auflösung von 1920x1200. Einstellungen können über Jumper auf der Platine vorgenommen werden. Die VGA Version kostet lediglich 9,95€, die DVI/VGA Version 14,95€, hinzu kommen gegebenenfalls 4,95€ Versandkosten (Deutschland) beziehungsweise 5,95€ (Österreich).

Bisher war es nur sehr schwer möglich LVDS Monitore an einem normalen PC zu betreiben, die wenigen existierenden Adapterplatinen waren sehr teuer und vor allem schwer zu bekommen, Lösungen mit Steinzeit GraKas die teils intern LVDS bieten waren auch problembehaftet. Lediglich einige IPC Boards ermöglichten durch internes LVDS einen einigermaßen problemlosen Betrieb solcher Monitore an der IGP.

Displays gebrauchter Notebooks können eine interessante Alternative zu normalen PC Monitoren sein da sie sehr preiswert, teilweise außergewöhnlich klein oder mit außergewöhnlich hoher Pixeldichte erhältlich sind, so gibt es etwa mehrere Modelle mit 1920x1080 mit einer Diagonale von nur 40cm/15,6". Auch für Moddingprojekte können solche und kleinere Monitore interessant sein. Auch einige, vor allem ältere, PC Monitore arbeiten intern mit LVDS, die Platine kann daher unter Umständen als Ersatz für eine defekte Platine eines PC Monitors genutzt werden. Auch fast alle LCD- und Plasma TVs (insbesondere die älter sind als etwa 2012) nutzen LVDS, die Schnittstelle ist dort aber oft nicht leicht zugänglich.

Man sollte darauf achten das die LVDS Steckverbinder nicht genormt sind, hier ist gegebenenfalls ein Adapter erforderlich. In Notebooks kommen hier oft Flexprintstecker zum Einsatz. Näheres findet man meist in der Wartungsanleitung des Notebooks (wenn es eine gibt). Edit: Die Platinen erfordern auch eine 12V Spannungsversorgung, etwa vom PC Netzteil oder einem externen Netzteil, der Verbrauch hängt vom verwendeten Display ab, maximal 12W. Verbraucht ein Display mehr als 12W kann es nicht über die Platine versorgt werden, bei Notebook Displays ist das aber kaum der Fall.

Für neuere Notebook Displays ist eine solche Adapterkarte übrigens oft nicht nötig da diese meist mit embedded-Displayport (eDP) arbeiten welcher sich seit etwa 2011 zunehmend durchsetzt. Für solche Monitore reicht im Prinzip ein passiver Steckadapter sowie eine Stromversorgung aus und sie können am Displayportausgang moderner Grafikkarten betrieben werden. Ob ein Notebook Monitor LVDS oder eDP nutzt ist mit etwas Glück in der Wartungsanleitung zu finden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PI-MDV6822 DVI/VGA Version
PI-MT6820 VGA Version


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. September 2013)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Sehr interessant! Danke!


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

gut zu wissen


----------



## Driftking007 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

uii  und dann noch der Preis. Sehr schön  n Display hab ich noch da  nur doof, dass der Stecker am Notebook von Modell zu Modell unterscheidlich ist.


----------



## sepei (6. September 2013)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Wo kann ich denn solche eDP zu dp/hdmi oder dvi finden/kaufen?


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*



> Wo kann ich denn solche eDP zu dp/hdmi oder dvi finden/kaufen?


 
Tja... gute Frage

Solche Adapter erfordern jedenfalls abgesehen von der Spannungsversorgung für das Display und seine Beleuchtung keine aktive Elektronik und könnten daher auch *relativ* einfach selbstgebaut werden, man braucht im Prinzip nur eine geeignete Platine mit einem DP Stecker und einem Flexprint Stecker.


----------



## Timsu (6. September 2013)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Haben denn so 10-15 Jahre alte Laptops auch LVDS, oder ist das noch ein älterer Anschluss?
Für eDP gibt es zumindest einige Adapterplatinen.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

LVDS gibt es in seiner für Displays standardisierten Form schon seit 1994, es ist damit schon deutlich älter als etwa DVI. Davor wurden angesichts geringer Auflösungen und monochromer Displays meist Standardschnittstellen mit weit geringerer Bandbreite oder Herstellereigene Lösungen genutzt.

So etwa ab 1997-1998 wurde es in praktisch jedem Klapprechner eingesetzt. Eine Anwendung die ich noch vergessen habe sind TVs; LVDS wurde praktisch von Anfang an bis etwa 2012 intern in so gut wie jedem LCD TV eingesetzt und kommt auch heute noch häufig zum Einsatz.

Display Port basiert übrigens auf LVDS (was auch der Grund dafür ist das er nicht ohne weiteres zu DVI/HDMI kompatibel ist) wurde aber nicht "abwärtskompatibel" gestaltet, daneben auch diverse Schnittstellen die nichts mit Displays zu tun haben, etwa Firewire, SATA, SAS, PCIe und der HT-Link.


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Ich habe mir so eine Platine besorgt.+ Netzteil.

Jetzt habe ich 2 Bildschirme die ich dafür nutzen kann.
Bilder folgen.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Was für Hilfe brauchst du denn?

Ein Schlüsselelement bei der Inbetriebnahme sind gegebenenfalls natürlich geeignete Steckadapter aber ich fürchte dabei kann dir niemand von uns helfen...


----------



## mymacy (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

heyhey ist ja scho etwas älter der thread aber ich bräuchte da auch etwas hilfe..

ich bin gerade dabei ein portables spielesystem zu bauen.. habe ein mini itx gehäuse mit kabelloser maus und tastatur.. fehlt nur noch ein monitor..
habe da eine usb 3.0 monitor lösung probiert.. jedoch war es zum spielen ungeeignet da das bild verzögert kam..  flachbildschirme gibt es leider nur noch 19 zoll + und so flach sind die meistens auch net.. GeChic hat ein paar inteessante alternativen, jedoch gibt es die nicht in deutschland zu kaufen... daher scheint mir das hier die beste lösung zu sein..

ich habe folgende fragen und würdem ich freuen wenn jemand mit ahnung sie beantworten könnte..

1. solche adapter gibt es ja auch aus china.. jedoch muss man da panel typ mit seriennr. angeben.. warum ist das hier nicht nötig?
2. gibt es irgendeine verzögerung/lag durch den adapter von dvi auf lvds?
3. Ich habe einen alten Laptop auseinandergenommen, dort auch einen Backlight Inverter entdeckt.. jedoch kommt da ein male stecker aus dem LVDS kabel mit raus (vom Mainboard) welches man am female Anschluss des backlight inverters anschliesst. Auf der Platine sehe ich nur einen female Anschluss.. brauch ich da noch irgendeinen adapter? wenn ja welchen? sind solche kabel alle gleich ? (also ohm etc. )

UPDATE: Frage 3 schon selber beantwortet! Dafür eine neue 

wäre wirklich sehr dankbar für ein paar tips!


----------



## Superwip (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Eventuell solltest du auch den Kauf eines IPC Mainboards mit integriertem LVDS Ausgang nachdenken, da gibt es einige interessante Möglichkeiten.



> 1. solche adapter gibt es ja auch aus china.. jedoch muss man da panel typ mit seriennr. angeben.. warum ist das hier nicht nötig?



Keine Ahnung-Link?

Vielleicht bekommt man einen geeigneten Steckadapter für das jeweilige Panel beigelegt.



> 2. gibt es irgendeine verzögerung/lag durch den adapter von dvi auf lvds?



Wahrscheinlich nicht.



> 3. Ich habe einen alten Laptop auseinandergenommen, dort auch einen Backlight Inverter entdeckt.. jedoch kommt da ein male stecker aus dem LVDS kabel mit raus (vom Mainboard) welches man am female Anschluss des backlight inverters anschliesst. Auf der Platine sehe ich nur einen female Anschluss.. brauch ich da noch irgendeinen adapter? wenn ja welchen? sind solche kabel alle gleich ? (also ohm etc. )



Hm...

Was für einen Adapter du brauchst kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich nicht weiß wie deine Stecker aussehen.


----------



## mymacy (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

heyhey freut mich das du hier noch aktiv bist und danke schonmal für die antworten.. ein paar recherchen haben mich schon weitergebracht..

zu deinem tip mit dem ipc board:
das klingt sehr gut, jedoch soll das gerät zum zocken verwendet werden und daher brauche ich eine starke grafikkarte (gtx 770 drin).. denke das schliesst so eine lösung aus...

zu 1. 
z.b. M NT68676 2A HDMI DVI VGA Audio LCD LED Controller Board LVDS DIY 2048 1152 | eBay
jedoch weiss ich bereits warum sie die seriennr. etc. brauchen.. denn da kommt der backlight inverter gleich mit und der muss je nach display eingestellt sein.. auf dem board von pollin kann man das ja selber einstellen..

zu 3. 
ich war etwas verwirrt da ich den backlight inverter meines displays hier nicht an das board hätte anschliessen können.. da beide female (sagt man doch so oder?) sind... 
aber kann es sein das man garkeinen backlight inverter benötigt, da man ja die spannung ebenfalls am board einstellen kann? das wäre natürlich super, da ich mir, wenn alles klappt, ein neuen laptop display kaufen werde. diese werden nämlich meist ohne passenden backlight inverter verkauft, da man davon ausgeht das sie in einen laptop eingebaut werden.

EDIT:

Und noch was.. hast du eine idee woher man so ein Bedienteil (10-polig, RM 2 mm) bekommt ? wird ja leider nicht mitgeliefert im set und auch sonst nicht angeboten bei pollin.. google suchen haben leider auch nix ergeben :/


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*



> ich war etwas verwirrt da ich den backlight inverter meines displays hier nicht an das board hätte anschliessen können.. da beide female (sagt man doch so oder?) sind...
> aber kann es sein das man garkeinen backlight inverter benötigt, da man ja die spannung ebenfalls am board einstellen kann? das wäre natürlich super, da ich mir, wenn alles klappt, ein neuen laptop display kaufen werde. diese werden nämlich meist ohne passenden backlight inverter verkauft, da man davon ausgeht das sie in einen laptop eingebaut werden.



Was genau hast du für ein Display? Foto? Kann es sein das es ein LED Backlight hat?



> Und noch was.. hast du eine idee woher man so ein Bedienteil (10-polig, RM 2 mm) bekommt ? wird ja leider nicht mitgeliefert im set und auch sonst nicht angeboten bei pollin.. google suchen haben leider auch nix ergeben :/



Du brauchst nur eine Schalter oder besser Taster-Leiste mit der du die einzelnen Pins nach GND durchschalten kannst, die Pinbelegung findest du in der Beschreibung. Zur Not könntest du das Menü auch per Jumper steuern.


----------



## mymacy (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

heyhey.. ja wie es aussieht hab ich ein LED display.. der stecker hat 40 pins und die weiteren 10 gegenüber den 30 pin steckern sind nur für LED. richtig?
kann man mit diesem adapter also nur ccsf monitore anschliessen ? was würde passeren wenn man einen 40 pin stecker an einen 30 steckt? soweit ich das gelesen habe sind ja die 30 ersten pins die gleichen...

hier mal ein bild von meinen monitor anschlüssen.. habe alle kabel gezogen damit man sieht was für welche es sind.. wenn ich das richtig sehe muss ich ja von dem adapter ein kabel zum inverter an den markierten punkt setzen.. jedoch habe ich keine ahnung woher ich so ein kabel bekomme.. kenne leider auch die bezeichnungen für sowas nicht (hab wenig erfahrung mit sowas)..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Du brauchst wohl eine Pinbelegung von dem Anschluss des Displays sonst wird das nichts. Das LED Backlight sollte man ohne Inverter mit 5V oder 12V DC oder so versorgen können.


----------



## mymacy (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

hmm wofür brauch ich die ? und ich habe gelesen das die inverter sehr hohe volt zahlen erzeugen.. für das backlight.. hmmm


----------



## big-maec (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*



Superwip schrieb:


> LVDS gibt es in seiner für Displays standardisierten Form schon seit 1994, es ist damit schon deutlich älter als etwa DVI. Davor wurden angesichts geringer Auflösungen und monochromer Displays meist Standardschnittstellen mit weit geringerer Bandbreite oder Herstellereigene Lösungen genutzt.
> 
> So etwa ab 1997-1998 wurde es in praktisch jedem Klapprechner eingesetzt. Eine Anwendung die ich noch vergessen habe sind TVs; LVDS wurde praktisch von Anfang an bis etwa 2012 intern in so gut wie jedem LCD TV eingesetzt und kommt auch heute noch häufig zum Einsatz.
> 
> Display Port basiert übrigens auf LVDS (was auch der Grund dafür ist das er nicht ohne weiteres zu DVI/HDMI kompatibel ist) wurde aber nicht "abwärtskompatibel" gestaltet, daneben auch diverse Schnittstellen die nichts mit Displays zu tun haben, etwa Firewire, SATA, SAS, PCIe und der HT-Link.




Hi,

mit der Aussage wäre ich Vorsichtig. LVDS ist nicht gleich LVDS.  Jeder Hersteller kann da sein eigenes Süppchen kochen. Das von Pollin habe ich auch schon gesehen finde aber die Angaben ziemlich dürftig. Es gibt da schon einige Unterschiede die man beachten sollte. Nicht nur vom Stecker wie 30 POL. oder 40 Pol. sondern auch die Datenübertragung wie 6bit und 8 bit und dann noch Singel oder Dual LVDS also schon viele mögliche Kombinationen. Desweiteren gibt es auch Displays mit unterschiedlicher Spannungsversorgung am LVDS Stecker 3,3V 5V und sogar 12V. Habe mich für eine andere Lösung entschieden aber dazu später mehr in einem eigenen LVDS Bastel Thread. Bilder werden dann auch noch folgen muss das ganze noch Fotografieren.


----------



## big-maec (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*



mymacy schrieb:


> hmm wofür brauch ich die ? und ich habe gelesen  das die inverter sehr hohe volt zahlen erzeugen.. für das backlight..  hmmm



Hi,
heutzutage bekommt man auch schon die LED Displays für weinige Euros nachgeworfen. Brauchen dann trotzdem noch einen Inverter aber für 59V. Also von der Spannung nach VDE unbedenklich.


----------



## mymacy (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

heyhey also ich glaube soweit ist jetzt alles klar.. ich habe auf jeden fall ein LED Backlight Display.. und der adapter ist für ccfl gemacht.. jedoch gibt es da einen ccfl zu led adapter.. an dem steckt dann so etwas ähnliches wie ein inverter..

damit bleibt nur noch ein problem.. und zwar brauch ich jetzt ein kabel von der platine zum eingang des adapter (dieser hat den gleichen anschluss wie der inverter).. also von A nach B..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt ich habe keine ahnung wie ich sowas finden kann.. hat irgendejmand eine idee wie die anschlüsse heissen? oder bei welchen shop ich danach suchen könnte?

EDIT:
heyhey bigmaec.. hab deinen post erst gesehen nachdem ich gepostet habe.. 59v brauchen die leds? meinst du wenn ich den pollin adapter an 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/16-0-LCD-zu-...60AT01-LTN160AT02-LCD-Converter-/170988794665
schliesse.. damit wäre ich von 30 pin pollin zu 40 pin gekommen und könnte somit einen led anschliessen.. 
müsste das gehen oder ?

PS: Was hast du denn für eine Lösung geplant.. kannst du da schonmal irgendwas zu verraten? würde sonst jetzt die adapter bestellen.. aber wenn es ne bessere lösung gibt.. immer her damit


----------



## big-maec (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

*Hi mymacy,

*bin jetzt gerade dabei die Fotos zu schießen und zu dokumentieren. Also vom Pollin LVDS kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich es schon Frühzeitig ausgeschlossen habe. Aber wie ich gesehen hab hast du ja das Kabel für das Display da. Jetzt müsstes du auf der anderen Seite diese Pfostenbuchse RM2 Pollin anschließen. Sozusagen ein Adapterkabel für das Pollinboard selbstgemacht. Das Datenblatt vom Display ist die wichtigste Vorraussetzung um was gescheites und günstiges hinzubekommen. 
Was ich jetzt verraten kann ist komplette Elektronik auf Basis des M.NT68676.2A für 30 Euro vom Chinamann und wenn die richtigen Displaydaten nicht vorgegeben sind kann man es noch programmieren über Programmer. 


Am besten hier im Shop suchen oder hier im Shop .

Kannst du mal die Bezeichnung und Hersteller vom Display posten oder Photo? 
Oder hast du das schon getan und ich war mal wieder blind?


Nachtrag:
Bei Displays mit 40 Pol. Lvds Anschlüssen kann es sein das man keinen externen Inverter benötigt die kommen dann mit 7,5-21V aus.


----------



## lieferfrosch (15. September 2015)

*AW: Günstiger VGA/DVI-LVDS Adapter*

Guten Abend,
 obwohl dieser Thread bereits seit fast 2 Jahren am ruhen ist, würde ich euch gerne fragen ob ihr mir bei meinem Problem behilflich sein könnt 
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit zwei hoffentlich funktionierende Laptop Displays demontiert, und versuche nun einen von beiden als funktionsfähigen Nebenbildschirm an meinem neuen Rechner zu installieren. Ich weiß, dass ein solches Projekt evtl. nicht allzu einfach bzw. gar nicht umsetzbar ist, möchte aber dennoch schauen was sich machen lässt. 

Mein präferierter Monitor hat ehemals zum HP Pavillion Laptop mit der Modellnummer dv6-2020eg gehört ( 1 ) und das verbaute Kabel ist folgendes : 2
Wenn ich diesen Bildschirm jetzt mit der Adapterplatine, die in diesem Thread vorgestellt wurde, ( 3 ) verbinden möchte, würde das entsprechende Kabel höchstwahrscheinlich keinen äquivalenten Anschluss auf der Platine besitzen. Deswegen habe ich mich bei einem Hersteller von LVDS Kabeln umgeschaut, was für mich als kompletten Einsteiger in dieses Thema sehr überfordernd ist ( 4 ).
Weiterhin weiß ich überhaupt nicht wie die Adapterplatine, im Falle dass alles andere geklärt ist, überhaupt noch an mein Mainboard bzw. die Grafikkarte anschließen sollte. Ich besitze ein ASUS H-97 Plus Mainboard und eine Gygabyte GeForce GTX 960 G1 Grafikkarte. 

Die bisher unformulierten Fragen lauten also : Ist das Vorhaben generell umsetzbar ? 
Welche unterschiedlichen Kabel/Konverter etc. würde ich benötigen ( LVDS und LED Backlight )
Wie passen die neuen Komponenten an mein Mainboard ? 
und schließlich, muss ich noch irgendetwas anderes beachten und in welchem Preisrahmen könnte sich diese Anschaffung belaufen ?

Ich hoffe das jemand in diesem Thread mir behilflich sein kann alle Hindernisse zu beseitigen oder meinen Wunschtraum zunichte zu machen 
Falls der genannte Bildschirm das Problem sein sollte, würde ich nochmal die Produktnummer meines zweiten Displays nachschlagen. 

mfg lieferfrosch

URL Fußnoten : 
1 HP Pavilion dv6-2020eg Entertainment Notebook PC Produktinformationen | HP® Kundensupport
2 Amazon.com: New LCD LVDS Display Flex Video Cable For HP Pavilion dv6-6013cl dv6-6020ca dv6-6033cl dv6-6040ca dv6-6047cl dv6-6051xx dv6-6070ca dv6-6090us dv6-6091nr dv6-6096nr dv6-6097nr dv6-6104ca dv6-6104nr dv6-6106nr dv6-6108us dv6-6110us dv6-6111 
3 LVDS-Interface PI-MDV6822, VGA/DVI zu LVDS - Bausätze / Module - Module - - Pollin Electronic
4 ES&S Solutions GmbH


----------

